# Oilfield Dodge



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Thing brings back a lot of memories... 
but ours was a Datsun 510 station wagon, 
then later a Ford Fairmont

Oilfield Dodge


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Amazing where a 2 wheel drive will go if both rear wheels are powered, pretty sure the diff was welded or locked in that car,


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*510 Datsun Wagon*

I had a 510 wagon and it was an amazing car. It was a stick, and it ran so much cooler, the faster it went. When I first bought it, new to me, I took a road trip. The needle kept running a little above the middle, a little hot. It concerned me to be getting on the road to drive a few hundred miles with a car that may have a problem. Finally, after driving slow for a while, I decided to drive faster, so if there was a problem, it would happen sooner. After speeding up for just a couple miles, that needle dropped way down. It was always like that.

The 510 was a car that was used in racing and there was a manual to soup it up for racing.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Welcome to CARMAX.


----------

